# River Froze :(



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

Headed to a few places, most banks were froze out 5-10feet... Busted some "holes" to drift down the middle but passing ice chunks made it bordering on tedious. Get maybe one half drift every 10 casts without line catching chunks, or jig catching an underneath sheath.

Anyhoo... Stopped by a local "lake" more so a pond, broke a hole and ended the day with some "stupid" stocked trout. Got 5 in like 30mns on corn powerbait, stopped throwing that cause it was on a #14 treble on fishfinder rig on bottom and didn't want to gut hook the ones I was gonna release. , ended up catching 3 more just floating a gulp maggot on a single hook. No luck with any goldens, tigers, browns or brooks the supposedly put in. Did someone catch one golden though.

Honestly, was more so bittersweet compared to Steelhead fishing  Not to mention watching certain groups of people obviously keeping more than their 5 "limit" kinda got on my nerves.

Anyhoo, here's a picture of some Steelie "cousins"...


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

MrDingleBerry said:


> Headed to a few places, most banks were froze out 5-10feet... Busted some "holes" to drift down the middle but passing ice chunks made it bordering on tedious. Get maybe one half drift every 10 casts without line catching chunks, or jig catching an underneath sheath.
> 
> Anyhoo... Stopped by a local "lake" more so a pond, broke a hole and ended the day with some "stupid" stocked trout.
> 
> ...


Nice……Stupid Trout! 🤣😂🤣


----------



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

RodsInTheMud said:


> Nice……Stupid Trout! 🤣😂🤣


 I mean the stocked trout really are braindead the first few weeks they're put in. Fishing for them a few months after a stocking is more enjoyable(granted there's very few left with people treating those lakes like grocery stores, every single day)..

Freshly stocked ones it's more like that "Crane" game they have at like ChuckeeCheese places.

I actually did enjoy fishing the local "lake" this spring after the melt and catching the "holdovers" that made it through the winter. My first fish this year, which got me back into fishing was this Tiger Trout I caught in March. The fish that reignited my fishign passion.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

MrDingleBerry said:


> I mean the stocked trout really are braindead the first few weeks they're put in. Fishing for them a few months after a stocking is more enjoyable(granted there's very few left with people treating those lakes like grocery stores, every single day)..
> 
> Freshly stocked ones it's more like that "Crane" game they have at like ChuckeeCheese places.
> 
> ...


That Tiger Trout’s a beautiful fish man! Glad you got back in the game!!! 🎣


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Water's going to be pretty locked up after this weekend.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Calling for high of 12 , low of 7 Fri, Sat, Sun here in Toledo . Then low 50's next weekend with rain Welcome to Ohio


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Keeps it exciting.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Shadow?


----------



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Shadow?


Ya, minute drive from me.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Keep in mind that when other rivers are getting froze up, the Cuyahoga is one of the last to ice up.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Cuyahoga is iced.


----------



## Fisherofmen376 (2 mo ago)

Give it a week, everything will be thawed again.


----------



## POWERB8 (Oct 22, 2021)

MrDingleBerry said:


> (granted there's very few left with people treating those lakes like grocery stores, every single day).


BINGO!


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Stupid ice. Can't play with my new steelhead stuff i got for Christmas. Ice is stupid.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

BNiemo said:


> Stupid ice. Can't play with my new steelhead stuff i got for Christmas. Ice is stupid.


Hopefully be open water by next week BN! 🤞 “Ice is stupid” I’m hip! 🤣😂🤣


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I saw 58 degrees one day next week, thats short sleeved steelheading!


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

Why do you think I got into ice fishing? Got froze off rivers early December one year, figured cut a hole in the harbors. Wouldn’t you know it, got about an 8# thought the ice with a micro/ultralight rod.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Dec 26, 2013)

Anyone has a ice report on the chagrin?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Went over it today was totally locked up from what i saw
So is the grand


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

Saw on Uncle Johns camera today some open water. I drove up around Bula this morning, everything froze up & I drove home. The warm up coming & rain should cause enough melt to flush the rivers & be fishable next week.
Starting Sunday will need a new PA license if I continue to go there.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Has anybody had a look at the rocky lately? Is it still frozen? I saw the water temp on the gages jumped up to 42 earlier today.


----------



## steelnuts (Aug 3, 2005)

Wednesday it was 95% iced over near Puritas bridge.


----------



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

Just got back from north chagrin res area... Most slow water areas still iced over with overflow, running areas have 4-8 inch thick ice sheets flowing fast through them til they clog up in the slow water area ice spots, water is extremely cloudy like washing machine water clarity.
Lots of jumbled stacked ice everywhere.

None of the spots I usually fish were fishable at all... Tried some other faster moving areas, got nailed in the thigh by a 6inch thick ice sheet, and said "nope". Overall spent a tad over an hour walking a few mile stretch, and fished for about 20mns.

Idk... Maybe by Sunday? prolly Monday some of the holes will be fishable, right now wasn't worth it or safe if you're in the water.

Was absolutely beautiful out, tad windy but when the sun popped out I was sweating my butt off in the waders.


----------



## Investigator Bass (May 4, 2018)

Looks to be flowing good now. I went two weeks back, low and slow!


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks for the update. Really wanted to give it a try but decided to wait until the river thaws out.


----------



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

Snookhunter52 said:


> Thanks for the update. Really wanted to give it a try but decided to wait until the river thaws out.


Went out again this morning in the rain to the South Chagrin by my house... Most ice is gone, but a few slow bends are jumbled ice damns(expect most to be gone by tomorrow, maybe later today?).

Water again moving really fast, South Chagrin is always way more muddy than the north but it was even more so muddy this morning, basically 0 clarity.

Water was up quite a bit. I walked from most spots from roughly 87 to Miles road. Couldn't judge the depth of alot of areas, luckily I know most by heart, but still wasn't gonna risk catching some of the new trees that are making the way down the river with a few left over ice sheets with my foot and going in, or worse.

Didn't spend much time actually trying to fish, as the conditions were poor at best, just wanted to get a gauge of how the "winter breakup" was going.

Still looking like Monday for me, and that week shouldn't get any temps below freezing cept for a few hours at night.


----------



## MrDingleBerry (4 mo ago)

Didn't go out last night... So headed up today for a few hours cause I woke up early and was bored as hell.

River seems to be ice free now(at least where I went), banks stacked with leftover ice sheets in the most inconvenient places of course. Water is up a foot or two and running fast, lotta tree limbs/branches drifting down now.

Clarity is dark muddy brown, maybe an inch or 2 of visibility even with bright color jigs/spinners/spoons.

Fished about 2 and half hours, "might" have had a few hits, but more than likely drifting tree limbs.

Lookin' at a "bit" of rain coming, so no clue when clarity will be decent, hopefully before we get another freeze.


----------

